# Light fittings...how do they work then.



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Right ok i have no DIY knowledge and I always wondered how people get a viv set-up and working.

So say you get a viv with no light fitting(s) installed and you buy a light fitting..what's next?

I guess you drill it into the roof of the viv but do light fittings themselves come with power cables? I mean how do you actually plug the light fitting into the mains?

Then once that is sorted what about those reflector lamp shades and bulb guards? So for example say you got this: http://www.888reptiles.co.uk/productdetails.php?ProductID=1909&ProductGroupID=948

How exactly do you..set it up lol I have no experience in this kind of area, I think when the time comes to get a viv I;ll look for a second hand one that's already set up but it's good to try and learn these things.

THEN ALSO

Lets say I get an Ikea wardrobe, buy a few of those shelves that can go in one and use it to put my glass tanks, RUBs on etc, how do i get all the heatmats set up? What i mean is do people drill out plug sized holes in the back of the wardrobe so you can put the plug through that hole then down the back to a power point?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> Right ok i have no DIY knowledge and I always wondered how people get a viv set-up and working.
> 
> So say you get a viv with no light fitting(s) installed and you buy a light fitting..what's next?
> 
> ...


Right this may be a bit of a long winded answer but here goes. Yes to fit the light into the roof you need to fix it according to instruction. Some come with bracket some simply screw to the roof of the viv.
Most of the lights you can buy so come with a plug on the end if not as long as you know the wattage you can fit your own plug just make sure you use the right fuse. But most like this one are already to go Arcadia Ceramic Lamp Holder & Bracket

Then yes you need a guard which is basically a mesh cage to stop the snake/lizard touching the bulb and getting burnt. I make my own so I can actually open them to change a bulb otherwise you have to unscrew them. They just fit to the roof as well with a few screws.

As for the oversized plug holes you have answered your own question make a hole big enough to pass the plug through as most plugs fitted to heat mats are moulded so if you remove them you have to buy a complete new plug.

Have a look at how they are setup in your local reptile shop and you will see all the multi plug adapters we all end up with


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

wooo thanks a lot!

But say that example you linked to, is it only for ceramic bulbs cos it says E27 ceramic holder or can some light emitting bulbs fit it too.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> wooo thanks a lot!
> 
> But say that example you linked to, is it only for ceramic bulbs cos it says E27 ceramic holder or can some light emitting bulbs fit it too.


They are used for both, just mean you have the option of using ceramics in the future. I have that particular fitting for that reason so I can change the lighting to suit any critter that comes in as I used to keep more lizards but now I am into my snakes more. Any questions feel free to PM me

Edite to add, most reptile bulbs are a standard screw fitting so take anything from a normal lightbulb to uv light to a cermaic heat lamp.


----------



## Stuart C (Jun 12, 2008)

also if its a strip light (although I think thats not what your looking for, am I right?) you would need a starter unit for it, which would come with plug and a holder for each end of the tube which would be screwed into the top of the viv, or rather than the holders screwing on, may come with clips which clip round and then in turn they are screwed on


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I have recently finish a homemade viv. I bought a 3ft flourescent light fitting inc tube for about £13 from Focus. I screwed the unit onto the top front panel above the glass, pointing back into the viv. It didnt have the mains cable with it, but that was easy to come by, and is connected to a connector block inside the unit.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Right this may be a bit of a long winded answer but here goes. Yes to fit the light into the roof you need to fix it according to instruction. Some come with bracket some simply screw to the roof of the viv.
> Most of the lights you can buy so come with a plug on the end if not as long as you know the wattage you can fit your own plug just make sure you use the right fuse. But most like this one are already to go Arcadia Ceramic Lamp Holder & Bracket
> 
> Then yes you need a guard which is basically a mesh cage to stop the snake/lizard touching the bulb and getting burnt. I make my own so I can actually open them to change a bulb otherwise you have to unscrew them. They just fit to the roof as well with a few screws.
> ...


 Actually,it is easier to chop the plug off...if it's a moulded type (have not come across one on a heat mat yet)....drill a small hole so the cable can pass through the viv......then refit a plug.....hey presto:lol2:
Paul


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

my thoughts exactly,,:lol2:


----------

